# Hamster Cage build



## beckimoorcroft (Jul 31, 2012)

Thought i'd share my progress of a hamster cage i'm working on... its a converted ikea bookcase...

firstly I laid out the shelves to figure out where everything was going to go










These are the basic levels and the section on the right is going to be split in half to create a digging box on the bottom and a 'wild desert' on the top

I've started sticking everything in place so once its dry i'll grab another shot... hoping to have this finished by next week.









And this is domino, who's going to be living in it


----------



## 5headh (Oct 17, 2011)

Wow looking forward to following the progress!


----------



## Laura123 (Aug 6, 2012)

Looks great. Can't wait to see the pent house furnished and ready for move in day:thumbup:
Laura


----------



## zany_toon (Jan 30, 2009)

I can't wait to see it finished, little Domino is going to love it


----------



## beckimoorcroft (Jul 31, 2012)

Thanks guys  i'm hoping so, so far i've spend about £50 on it (plus a further 20 on toys and accessories so i'd have to spend that anyway) so its costing roughly the same as a ferplast duna fun which is what he's in temmporarily... but as this will give him around 12 sq ft of space i think it might be slightly better value for money... i'm also hopeful that because this is so large i'll be able to bond him to a friend (never tried adult robbos before so that could be interesting) but i dont like seeing social hams on their own


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Bonding adult hams , I hope you manage it or you will have to make cage number 2 . The cage looks amazing so far, what are you using to stop the wee getting into the corners/seams and making it smelly? Ive heard plasticote and that type of paint is good.


----------



## Guest (Aug 12, 2012)

Looks fantastic. 

But I'm such a scrounger... What about buying a nice solid wood tv unit to convert, at a boot/garage sale? You could buy a metal cd stand, to climb, perhaps on an angle, or sidewise, as a tunnel/ladder... metal would be easy to clean... You could get the lower, wide type of tv cabinet, but perhaps put 6 long legs on it, to get it to a comfortable height to service OR get the tall version, and use the bottom drawers, etc for storage.

Possible idea for ease of cleaning, and prevent chewing. Buy thin, malleable sheet metal, to line floor, and up 1st 4?inches? Even 2 inches at the front, so you can have a litter floor. You could nail it in, or set it up so you can slide it out. Never had hams, and had guinea pigs and rabbits, outside.

Forgive me if you are already doing that stuff... I was all excited at the great idea.


----------



## beckimoorcroft (Jul 31, 2012)

i've done it before with winter whites and campbells (found it easy if the cage was big enough but never robbos... still not sure if im brave enough to try it lol)

and i did kinda scrounge the bookcase... it used to have books on it... but since i got a kindle i managed to reduce my book collection considerably to fit in a bigger hamster cage... and the bookcase was handy


----------



## Lavenderb (Jan 27, 2009)

The habitat will be wonderful for the hammie when its finished. As for the bonding...you will have to sit and watch them very carefully. I had 3 little sister robo's together until one day they decided that 3 should become 2 , but luckily we separated them before any real damage was done but they will fight to the death if you leave them when they aren't getting on.


----------



## aloevera (Jun 19, 2010)

If the mice im looking after survive, i want to try doing something like this.

I cant really do it for a dog.... or fish....

It looks amazing and i cant wait to see the finished product ! :thumbup:


----------



## Guest (Aug 12, 2012)

I am hopeless at practical things. I don't know if I could make a door well enough. Will you use a fine mesh? Could you find a 2nd hand small window, you can trim, to fit?That you can open right out, for cleaning?

I'm so excited at the idea...

You'll be able to grow pots of grain, and herbs, outside, to rotate, daily, to put in, too, at that size.


----------



## beckimoorcroft (Jul 31, 2012)

i've already got some mini pots of grasses growing for him (im a bit hopeless with plants tho so not holding my breath) and for the doors i have a very handy joiner next door who's gonna help... erm build them for me (i'm currently pet sitting their animals while they're away so he cant really say no :ihih but we're gonna put a strip of mesh across the top for ventilation but the doors are going to be perspex so i can see in clearly and he cant climb it, i've got some aquarium 'non toxic' sealant to go round the edges of all the shelves and to stick the fences on with, which should stop the pee seeping in... thats todays task .... fun not


----------



## beckimoorcroft (Jul 31, 2012)

Update on my progress so far

overview of the cage today










the basic structure is all in and the shelves on the left hand compartment are fixed (with the exception of the highest on the right, im still deliberating over that one) and i've stuck on the bridges and 'fences' although i still have to fence the bridge to the main shelf

then theres the top right shelf to finnish, i think ive decided to use a full height perspex screen to prevent any falling accidents, and then just need to make the digging box and the desert...

bottom layer










top layer










any input or suggestions to improve whats in welcome


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

I want to move in , it looks amazing so far


----------



## Guest (Aug 16, 2012)

Can you make me one?


----------



## PoisonGirl (Oct 24, 2008)

What are you going to do for ventilation if you're using a perspex screen?
It looks fab!


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

thats AMAZING


----------



## beckimoorcroft (Jul 31, 2012)

For ventilation i'm going to have a mesh panel across the top, if thats not enough i've got some vivarium. And i've really enjoyed making it so far, so i might do another project next holiday to sell on... but theyre heavy so no idea how i'd get it to you bernie xx


----------



## elmthesofties (Aug 8, 2011)

beckimoorcroft said:


> For ventilation i'm going to have a mesh panel across the top, if thats not enough i've got some vivarium. And i've really enjoyed making it so far, so i might do another project next holiday to sell on... but theyre heavy so no idea how i'd get it to you bernie xx


You might make some? *squee*
It looks amazing. Someone has got a very, VERY lucky pet!


----------



## PoisonGirl (Oct 24, 2008)

Great, looking forward to seeing it in use


----------



## Guest (Aug 17, 2012)

Great job. They will have such a great time.


----------

